# styrene



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Styrene looks like a great product to work with. I plan to buy some this weekend and was wondering if anyone could give some advice about building layout structures with it. I am thinking about tunnnel portals and trestles.
I am also thinking about buildings and maybe even scratch building some rolling stock.
I have never used it before and don't even know how to cement it.


----------

